# Gauging group bid interest in a Donatus Solingen punch cutter



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys a lot of people asked where they could get this cutter from after pictures were posted on the cigar cutting thread. Just to refresh your memory here's a link with the picture and price:

If enough people are interested in getting one may be we can get a special price or something. Also if some one out there fluent in German could contact them that would be helpful.

Cheers,

Daniyal

*Edited to remove link to site which also sells Cuban cigars. icehog3*


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I would be up for this. I speak enough german to get my self in trouble, but my father speaks it fluently, not sure about his writing though. If we can't come up with another german, perhaps I can get him to do the communication for us.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I would be up for this. I speak enough german to get my self in trouble, but my father speaks it fluently, not sure about his writing though. If we can't come up with another german, perhaps I can get him to do the communication for us.


Ich kann Deutsch sprechen und schreiben...vielleicht ich helfen kann?

I will warn that it has been a while, though. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice! soo just the three of us so far? well like I said if we can get enough gorillas to jump in here maybe Lynchmeister can work his magic


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Tempting, but with the three punches on the Victorinox Swiss Army Cigar Knife I'm not sure I need another punch cutter. (And the price was right too.)


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a sweet cutter, I just picked up a new one otherwise i'd be in on it.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

If you could get them for half price, it might be worthwhile, but for $70 I can get two more Palio's.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

glking said:


> If you could get them for half price, it might be worthwhile, but for $70 I can get two more Palio's.


Hopefully we can get the buying power of an army of gorillas to drive the price down, right?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'l be in Germany This friday, do they have a place in frankfurt



daniyal said:


> Hey guys a lot of people asked where they could get this cutter from after pictures were posted on the cigar cutting thread. Just to refresh your memory here's a link with the picture and price:
> 
> If enough people are interested in getting one may be we can get a special price or something. Also if some one out there fluent in German could contact them that would be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

If you can get a nice discounted price I'd be in for it, but like glking said I'd rather just get 2 more Palios for $70.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

kvaughan said:


> If you can get a nice discounted price I'd be in for it, but like glking said I'd rather just get 2 more Palios for $70.


Well that's why I'm trying to figure out how many gorillas are interested since group buys can often force/compel retailers to sell closer to their costs.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Danke Schone



Lynchmeister said:


> Ich kann Deutsch sprechen und schreiben...vielleicht ich helfen kann?
> 
> I will warn that it has been a while, though. :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynchmeister said:


> Ich kann Deutsch sprechen und schreiben...vielleicht ich helfen kann?
> 
> I will warn that it has been a while, though. :ss


not bad, only one mistake. You should have written it like this
"vieleicht kann ich helfen?" 
Otherwise very nice.. :tu



FriendlyFire said:


> Danke Schone


Danke Schoen but not bad brother..


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Can we get a link or a picture of the cutter. Also we are going to need some prices before a lot of people will make a dicision.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Can we get a link or a picture of the cutter. Also we are going to need some prices before a lot of people will make a dicision.


If we get the picture from the website again it will need to be cut and pasted. No links please as the site also sells Cuban cigars.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

catfish said:


> Can we get a link or a picture of the cutter. Also we are going to need some prices before a lot of people will make a dicision.


The link with the pic and price was removed by the mods for a picture please click here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77587&page=4

The retail value is around $70 however like I said if we can actually get enough people for a group buy the price may come down.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

catfish said:


> Can we get a link or a picture of the cutter. Also we are going to need some prices before a lot of people will make a dicision.


I'm with him.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

:tu:tpd::tpd:


The Mum said:


> I'm with him.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

daniyal said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77587&page=4


There is the link to the pic for the last couple guys who asked....


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would be interested depending on price.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

what would you guys be willing to spend??


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

The guy earlier said they were $70, so if that is the actual price I would be happy with $50 + shipping?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where RGD got his? I wonder if there is a US retailer or importer?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Does anyone know where RGD got his? I wonder if there is a US retailer or importer?


Apparently he got it from some B&M and paid over $100 for it... he did say he would find out if they carried any more but don't think he ever found them.

I think $50 would be a good price great price if they were willing to include shipping costs.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok here is what I found out so far. I spoke with the manager and told him what our interests were. He said he would contact the manufacture and see what kind of discounts he would get with ordering a min of 50. Now there are several colors to choice from however I think the easiest two color would be the silver or black punch. We have to choice one color for all so we could get the best possible price.. 

Plus everyone would have pay there own shipping fees from Germany to where ever..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> Ok here is what I found out so far. I spoke with the manager and told him what our interests were. He said he would contact the manufacture and see what kind of discounts he would get with ordering a min of 50. Now there are several colors to choice from however I think the easiest two color would be the silver or black punch. We have to choice one color for all so we could get the best possible price..
> 
> Plus everyone would have pay there own shipping fees from Germany to where ever..


Thank you Oliver for the trouble I'm pasting this picture of the cutters from the site so every one can see the colours available and decide on what might be best.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I am interested in this group buy. =) The cutter looks better than the punch cutter I currently own.


----------

